# Great Deal On Quaffing Glasses



## MVZOOM (26/11/08)

Just having a browse, will pick some up today:

http://www.victoriasbasement.com.au/Produc...ProductID=26184

Ritzenhoff - Diebels
Beer Glasses set of 12
12 glasses for $12. RRP is $120 for the 12... Great to get a few in the keg fridge for Christmas cellarbrations.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Fents (26/11/08)

wasnt one of the ladys on here wishing they had somthing like a cross between a schooner and a champagne flute to make drinking by a lady look a tiny bit more elquient (sp?) ?

http://www.victoriasbasement.com.au/Produc...ProductID=26185


----------



## jackmc (26/11/08)

Thanks, Christmas present for Dad is sorted 

Good value, $1/glass


----------



## beerguide (26/11/08)

Wow, what a great price. I'm definately gunna grab some. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bouncingcastle (26/11/08)

At $1/glass plus shipping.. I just picked up 24.

Shipping was $9 to melbourne for the lot.

Thanks for the tip! :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (26/11/08)

> wasnt one of the ladys on here wishing they had somthing like a cross between a schooner and a champagne flute to make drinking by a lady look a tiny bit more elquient (sp?) ?



Fents I think you read that in the Summer addition of Beer and Brewer....


----------



## youngy (26/11/08)

Just ordered a box of each. 48 glasses delivered to Adelaide for only $57.


----------



## sponge (26/11/08)

What volume do the glasses hold? They look very similar to two which i bought back from austrias stiegl's brewery, but they are only 285mL.


----------



## Bizier (26/11/08)

I got a bunch of these, they are great glasses.

I am glad I can get some of the straight sided pilsner glasses.

Thanks heaps MVZOOM


----------



## beerguide (26/11/08)

What is the size of the glasses Bizier? IE: What volume do they hold?


----------



## Fents (26/11/08)

Katie said:


> Fents I think you read that in the Summer addition of Beer and Brewer....



Bwahahahahahah i did too, thanks K Tee...bloody memory.


----------



## Batz (26/11/08)

Fantastic !!

Just ordered 24 and only $9.00 P&P to Nik Nik!!

Batz


----------



## unterberg (26/11/08)

does anyone know the volumes of the glases?
is it 0.3l?


----------



## MVZOOM (26/11/08)

OK - I just managed to get out and pick some up - they are only 250ml glasses (the Pilsner units). That's perfect for a hot summer day, beer doesn't get too hot!

I got the last box at VB Artarmon... $1 each for German crystal glasses is pretty good!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## unterberg (26/11/08)

The size is a bit small for my liking but the price is awesome.
Got 2 sets as well.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## wyatt_girth (26/11/08)

Dunno bout the RRP but their _Basement Price _is a ripper. Grabbed a set and delivery was 9 bucks to Newy too. 
Well spotted MVZOOM thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katherine (26/11/08)

I grabbed a couple of sets also...

lets see how long these ones last...


----------



## randyrob (26/11/08)

i'd hate to err on the side of caution guys, but looking at those pics and they all have holes in the top and any beverage you put in them will evaporate!


----------



## Batz (26/11/08)

randyrob said:


> any beverage you put in them will evaporate!



Not much chance of that around here


----------



## Katherine (26/11/08)

What was Randy only kidding I just canceled my order..


----------



## Effect (26/11/08)

Nice find...bought 12 of the Pokal!


----------



## wakkatoo (26/11/08)

youngy said:


> Just ordered a box of each. 48 glasses delivered to Adelaide for only $57.



Just did the same. Exactly the same price for delivery to country Vic. 

Good find, just added their site to my favourites list.

Wonder if the dude / dudette in charge of internet orders is freaking out at the sudden large volume of these glasses walking out the door? :lol:


----------



## Bizier (26/11/08)

They are all different sizes.

As I posted here, I initially got the belgian and the tall pilsnerish one:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=26303

Thought that I'd never see the straight sided pilsner flutes again (Diebels), so got 2 boxes just now. I am stoked to get these, they are a very nice glass, and not too fruity looking.  

I had gone back to get some for friends (half so I can expect decent glassware when you turn up with beer), and noticed VB Auburn has tall ones and pokal ones, but no others from memory - I ratted though the remnants for the final set of Sokata Tulpe and more of the tall ones.

I think they are all 250ml except for the tall one (where there is a mark at about 330) and the belgian one (where there is a mark at about 400) .


----------



## Bizier (26/11/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Wonder if the dude / dudette in charge of internet orders is freaking out at the sudden large volume of these glasses walking out the door?



I wondered when I went back to the auburn store if I should have gone back first and then announce to AHB... the pile was much larger the first time around.


----------



## wambesi (26/11/08)

Got myself a set as well as the other half's chrissy present, double bonus!


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/08)

Anyone got a definitive answer on the sizes of these glasses?

When posting can you please use the names of the glasses as they appear on the website?

ie:

Diebels = ___ ml
Warteck Pokal = ___ ml
Sokata Tulpe = ___ ml
Pokal = ___ ml


----------



## Effect (26/11/08)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Anyone got a definitive answer on the sizes of these glasses?
> 
> When posting can you please use the names of the glasses as they appear on the website?
> 
> ...




I don't really know what size they are....my girlfriend seems to break nearly every glass in the house - and for $1 a glass....can't beat that for me!!

But I would say that they are roughly 250ml each....


----------



## Batz (26/11/08)

I am not familiar with the Warteck Pokal,I don't really like the shape,what beer is served in that?

I scored the Pokal and Diebels



Batz


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/08)

Phillip said:


> I don't really know what size they are....my girlfriend seems to break nearly every glass in the house - and for $1 a glass....can't beat that for me!!
> 
> But I would say that they are roughly 250ml each....



Someone above implied that there's two 250ml ones, a 330ml, and a 400ml

I've already ordered two dozen assuming they were all 250 but I'm hoping the ones I ordered were bigger. If not I'm tempted to order some of the bigger ones. 250ml is tiny and only really good for letting guests sample your homebrew etc but 330ml and 400ml is respectable.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (26/11/08)

Postage seems a bit cheap... For arguments sake I put quantity 100 in the cart and calculated postage, still only $9... :unsure:


----------



## Batz (26/11/08)

Rudi 101 said:


> Postage seems a bit cheap... For arguments sake I put quantity 100 in the cart and calculated postage, still only $9... :unsure:





Oh no


----------



## oldbugman (26/11/08)

they looks just like the free bitburger glasses.


----------



## kram (26/11/08)

Yeah check here for all the beer glasses they do.

Not much help when each glass comes in multiple sizes too.


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/08)

Perhaps they are all small, I mean the price is ridiculous so I can only imagine no one wanted to buy 250ml beer glasses and thus they had surplus stock.

Still a great price either way.


----------



## wakkatoo (26/11/08)

meh, at a $1 a glass for something that did not have dimples and a handle on it, I couldn't go wrong. If they are too small I now have 48 very classy shot glasses, or I'm gonna keep fit continually getting up to refill it from the tap  

Either way, I'm very happy with the purchase. Unless they are plastic...... <_<


----------



## Batz (27/11/08)

kram said:


> Yeah check here for all the beer glasses they do.
> 
> Not much help when each glass comes in multiple sizes too.





Wheat beer glasses
Say no more


Batz


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (27/11/08)

Just ordered mine - really hope they turn up - sounds almost too good to be true! also, the cheap postage is amazing.

if worse comes to worse, Victoria's basement will have to contend with a irate large proportion of Australia's home brewers!


----------



## DiscoStu (28/11/08)

Just went in to the QVB store and picked up 6 of the 400ml Bristol Schwenker (Belgian ?) for $18, only one box left with 5 glasses not 6


----------



## glennheinzel (28/11/08)

DiscoStu said:


> Just went in to the QVB store and picked up 6 of the 400ml Bristol Schwenker (Belgian ?) for $18, only one box left with 5 glasses not 6



That's a nice glass. Bring on the Duvel clones!
www.franzherb.de/english/produkte/pilsglaeser/03.html


----------



## floppinab (28/11/08)

DiscoStu said:


> Just went in to the QVB store and picked up 6 of the 400ml Bristol Schwenker (Belgian ?) for $18, only one box left with 5 glasses not 6



Went into the Alexandria shop yesterday and got the last box of the wavy ones, they had the some Duvel style ones as well but they were a bit more expensive.


----------



## sponge (28/11/08)

Has anyone else seen the "Veltins Colani Pokels"?? They are at about the half way mark on http://www.ritzenhoff-cristal.de/produkte/bierglaeser/

Weirdest Glass shape i have ever seen....


----------



## Bizier (28/11/08)

Hapkin Pokal (400ml Bristol Schwenker?)
This is the one I referred to as "Belgian" - my current glasses for appropriate beers

Heineken Super Prestige Pokal
This is the one I referred to as "Tall" - my current standard glasses

Hensen Tulpe
I think this is the one I referred to as "curved pilsner"

Arena Tulpe
I think this is the one I referred to as "straight pilsner" - this is the one I am stoked to get


----------



## Bizier (28/11/08)

sponge said:


> Has anyone else seen the "Veltins Colani Pokels"?? They are at about the half way mark on http://www.ritzenhoff-cristal.de/produkte/bierglaeser/
> 
> Weirdest Glass shape i have ever seen....



When you need your cristalware with a handgrip... Might stop the room spinning?


----------



## KingPython (28/11/08)

I though the whole deal with stemmed glasses was that, you hold them by them stem to keep you beer cold?


----------



## 0M39A (28/11/08)

looks like the goods for the price.

reckon ill order a box of each.


----------



## sponge (28/11/08)

King Python said:


> I though the whole deal with stemmed glasses was that, you hold them by them stem to keep you beer cold?



exactly what i was thinking... ohhhhh well... they still look pretty impressive though, in a picasso sort've way


----------



## RetsamHsam (28/11/08)

Picked up acouple of boxes.. Surprised there were still some left after reading all of the above posts


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/11/08)

Ordered a box of each this morning 

Xmas presents for brother in law + father in law

Maybe one for me 

And I'm sure I'll think of some one else

Cheers


----------



## Pumpy (28/11/08)

I just picked up 10 nice Pilsner Glasses in Target normally $19.99 with 25% off 15 Bucks ( First grade )

Pumpy


----------



## cfresh (28/11/08)

Just called - all they have left is Warteck pokal (.3l) and Pokal (.25l)
Couldnt get sizes on the others


----------



## MarkBastard (28/11/08)

Thanks mate, so the following is confirmed:

Diebels = ___ ml
Warteck Pokal = 300 ml
Sokata Tulpe = ___ ml
Pokal = 250 ml


----------



## glennheinzel (1/12/08)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Thanks mate, so the following is confirmed:
> 
> Diebels = ___ ml
> Warteck Pokal = 300 ml
> ...



This is what the webstore people sent me when I asked about the size of the Ritzenhoff glasses-

Acura Pokal - 300ml
Pokal - 250ml
Warteck - 300ml
Carmia - 250ml
Contera - 400ml


----------



## MarkBastard (1/12/08)

Rukh said:


> This is what the webstore people sent me when I asked about the size of the Ritzenhoff glasses-
> 
> Acura Pokal - 300ml
> Pokal - 250ml
> ...



Are we looking at different websites? I can't find some of those glasses on the website.


----------



## wyatt_girth (2/12/08)

Quick dispatch. Mrs tells me mine arrived today.


----------



## glennheinzel (2/12/08)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Are we looking at different websites? I can't find some of those glasses on the website.



Same site, but I was too busy to tell them that there was discrepancies between what they sent and what is available on their site. 

I've just asked them to confirm whats going on and will let you know when I have an update.


----------



## Jase71 (2/12/08)

Mine arrived today too. Good deal for $21 delivered (I got the Pokal).


----------



## Katherine (2/12/08)

ahhh not fair... still waiting and nothing out of the credit card as yet!

What are they like Jase71?


----------



## Jase71 (2/12/08)

To be overly picky, the mold seam on the one I examined is a bit apparant (it's laugable to say they are a $120 value set), but they are a good weight, not too light and flimsy (unless you only like big old school dimpled pints) and with a nice 'ching' when flicked (that's my highly technical appraisal). And they are definately glass, not plastic, for those concerned. 

So yea, a great set _for the price_. No disapointment here at all. Something to have handy in situations where accidents are likely to happen. I can retire my James Boag Premium glasses now (which by all accounts are almost identical).


----------



## Batz (2/12/08)

Where's mine?


----------



## PostModern (2/12/08)

I'm still waiting, too.


----------



## Batz (2/12/08)

It can take a while here,just last week someone received their K-Tel record selector.

Batz


----------



## wambesi (2/12/08)

Got mine today as well as the xmas pressies for others...
Opened it up and quite happy for the money spent on them, then I got roused on and told that if she wasn't allowed to open her pressie then mine can get wrapped back up too.... 

For the price I should have got more, but 12 Pokal's is plenty for me and a few mates.


----------



## Jase71 (2/12/08)

Batz said:


> It can take a while here,just last week someone received their K-Tel record selector.
> 
> Batz



Wow, I could play with one of those for hours. But then, I am special-schooled.


----------



## Batz (2/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> Wow, I could play with one of those for hours. But then, I am special-schooled.




Someone else showing their age


----------



## Jase71 (2/12/08)

I was quite young when they came out, but being a mad collector of albums (and now CD's & digital) since about 10 years old, this held great fascination, even though it was pretty useless for all practical purposes (24 albums ? Puh-lease)

For the uninitiated, _behold_ the magic: 







 _Works like a computer _!


----------



## flattop (2/12/08)

Hmm space age device????? It's a just a moving stand ffs.....just showed they still had marketing spin in the 70's


----------



## Murcluf (2/12/08)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Anyone got a definitive answer on the sizes of these glasses?
> 
> When posting can you please use the names of the glasses as they appear on the website?
> 
> ...



Emailed them last week and only got a reply yesterday, details are on my work email so I will post the correct info tomorrow the glasses 250ml, 300ml and 400ml


----------



## Jase71 (2/12/08)

The Pokals are 250ml. 

Didn't someone already post the volume for each style ?


----------



## MarkBastard (2/12/08)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Thanks mate, so the following is confirmed:
> 
> Diebels = ___ ml
> Warteck Pokal = 300 ml
> ...



These are the only confirmed sizes so far in this thread as far as I can tell.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/08)

Rukh said:


> This is what the webstore people sent me when I asked about the size of the Ritzenhoff glasses-
> 
> Acura Pokal - 300ml
> Pokal - 250ml
> ...


----------



## MarkBastard (3/12/08)

Unless some glass experts here are able to let me in on some secret where the above glasses somehow match up to the glasses available for purchase on the website, that information means nothing to me. May as well tell me how much a Toyota Camry costs.


----------



## wakkatoo (3/12/08)

Mark^Bastard said:


> May as well tell me how much a Toyota Camry costs.


 Toyota Camry - $19,145, LE - $20,600, SE - $21,815, XLE - $25,575, HYBRID - $26,150

Glad I could help :lol:

Mine haven't arrived yet but they are being sent elsewhere so no chance of me seeing them for 2 weeks anyway. If its still an issue I'll measure them and put up the results then (I bought one set of each that were listed online)

*edit - spelling*


----------



## MarkBastard (3/12/08)

haha that'd be helpful if they were the real prices, I'd probably buy one tomorrow!


----------



## Cracka (3/12/08)

Batz said:


> Where's mine?




Still waiting :angry:


----------



## wakkatoo (3/12/08)

Mark^Bastard said:


> haha that'd be helpful if they were the real prices, I'd probably buy one tomorrow!


Yeah, I just googled camry prices. Ended up with the US prices.


----------



## wakkatoo (7/12/08)

Well I'm just a little pissed off. Had a phonecall from Vic Basement saying that they are no longer able to supply these glasses and as such my order has been cancelled. I asked if they were going to get any more in and why its taken this long and she mumbled on about the rep giving them wrong info <_< 

So there disappears 48 glasses I was really looking forward to getting. Turns out the deal was too good to be true!

Envious off all you people who have recieved them!


----------



## kook (7/12/08)

Just had the same call - there was simply too much demand, the supplier has no more stock left and they supposedly have no idea whether they can supply them in the new year.


----------



## Crunched (7/12/08)

kook said:


> Just had the same call - there was simply too much demand, the supplier has no more stock left and they supposedly have no idea whether they can supply them in the new year.


It appears as though my credit card hasn't been charged yet for my order, so I'm guessing I'll get the same call. I never can understand these online stores that just keep letting people order stock that actually isn't in stock...


----------



## kenlock (7/12/08)

kook said:


> Just had the same call - there was simply too much demand, the supplier has no more stock left and they supposedly have no idea whether they can supply them in the new year.



Same here! :angry: 

Told girl that I ordered them in good faith on the 26th November and that I don't except the cancellation of the order. Head Office is supposed to ring me tomorrow. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/12/08)

Crunched said:


> It appears as though my credit card hasn't been charged yet for my order, so I'm guessing I'll get the same call. I never can understand these online stores that just keep letting people order stock that actually isn't in stock...




I'm in the same boat as you... Although i am in NSW, hopefully they still have some left. I think i will have to kick up a stink if i get a call..


----------



## Jase71 (7/12/08)

As I sip from my lovely Pokal glass on a sunny Sunday afternoon, my heart goes out to you blokes  

I can already hear the cries of "Ah bite ya bum, Jase". 

Seriously, while they were good value, it wasn't _exceptional_. Just because they were German-Made doesn't mean they're made any better than chinese imports - I'll tell you now, they're not. 

I've picked up other really nice glasses (wine, highballs, etc) in the past for around the equivalent price if you factor in the postage. For those in Sydney, keep an eye out at DFO (Homebush Bay, Underwood Rd), there's two stores there that often have really great deals on glassware. Not worth a special trip, but if you're out that way, pop in and take a look.


----------



## Batz (7/12/08)

Just got the same call


----------



## imellor (7/12/08)

Same call here. What a bummer. :mellow:


----------



## Bizier (7/12/08)

OK Jase, you got the thicker walled ones. I suggest that the pilsner ones are of exceptional quality, thin, delicate and ring like a bell. I am pissed not to have received either glasses nor return communications.


----------



## Jase71 (7/12/08)

Nah mine sing like a virgin choir ! My comment about the quality is based on where the glass has been joined. There's quite a ridge on the stems. Really not a big deal, but it's not Waterford Crystal


----------



## stueywhytcross (7/12/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Well I'm just a little pissed off. Had a phonecall from Vic Basement saying that they are no longer able to supply these glasses and as such my order has been cancelled. I asked if they were going to get any more in and why its taken this long and she mumbled on about the rep giving them wrong info <_<
> 
> So there disappears 48 glasses I was really looking forward to getting. Turns out the deal was too good to be true!
> 
> Envious off all you people who have recieved them!


+1


----------



## Bizier (7/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> Nah mine sing like a virgin choir ! My comment about the quality is based on where the glass has been joined. There's quite a ridge on the stems. Really not a big deal, but it's not Waterford Crystal



OK I was out of line there. I noticed that when I bought mine, but my eyes have since glazed over to that defect... maybe because it is the last chain of command in delivering ethanol to my brain. I apologise and withdraw the remark. They are nice, and crystal, but not amazing.


----------



## kram (8/12/08)

Hmm, was the phone call people received from a mobile number? I had a missed call Sunday, checked my credit card and looks like i've been hit with $$$ by them.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/12/08)

I had a missed call from a Sydney number and she left a voicemail.

Think I'll ignore the voicemail and see what happens, maybe call back in a few days chasing this up.

Really annoying as I've told heaps of people about them haha.


----------



## kram (8/12/08)

Have they charged you for them yet?


----------



## MarkBastard (8/12/08)

Looks like they didn't charge me, looking at online banking.

They did send me an invoice via email though.

If only I could claim glasses as a tax deduction! The invoice would equal free money.


----------



## kram (8/12/08)

Well, my glasses just turned up.


----------



## lagers44 (8/12/08)

Hi , I don't want to hijack this thread but i've found this company in broken hill

http://bhsupplies.com/products.php?category=26

prices seem reasonable though i haven't ordered yet, may interest others.


No affiliation etc , etc

Lagers


----------



## Effect (8/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> Mine arrived today too. Good deal for $21 delivered (I got the Pokal).




exactly the same...$21 delivered is quite nice for 12 glasses (pity they only hold 250ml, but I don't really mind - 3 glasses from a long neck)


My dishwasher girlfriend breaks glasses like crazy....so I won't get too upset when she starts breaking these ones...nice and cheap


----------



## floody_lager (8/12/08)

I ordered mine a week ago. I received an invoice by email but not sure if ive been billed or not.
I havent received a phone call however. Im in nsw..Does this mean ill still get them


----------



## Dicko ACT (10/12/08)

I spoke to 'Cashmere' today. Sadly I wont be seeing my glasses either. She told me that they don't have a quantatity checker on their website and having had these glasses discounted for almost 12 months were not ready for such high sales.


----------



## Jase71 (10/12/08)

LOL, AHB members blew up trheir inventory system. Perhaps in future they should notify us ASAP if they have cheap beer glasses for sale.


----------



## wakkatoo (10/12/08)

They'll now try and order in 10x the amount they had in stock, thinking they'll get the same response. Too many ahb'ers will be annoyed and won't order and they'll be stuck wondering why there is no interest now


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/12/08)

Wonder if I'll get a call - or if I'll sit here in limbo

I ordered a bunch of other stuff too

Can't understand having an online shop that's not linked into your inventory

I've give them a call tomorrow

Cheers

Edit: At least they've taken the glasses off the website


----------



## Bizier (10/12/08)

I sent an upset email yesterday because I had no return communication after 2 weeks.

An email returned saying "out of stock" - to which I replied that I would wait impatiently til they are in stock.

5 mins ago received a frenetic phonecall (possibly stressed with AHB orders) saying there is a different glass somewhere that she can swap them with and would send in a few days...

I thought I'd share so others can have a stab at something similar. They should control their stock better if they are placing items online.

Merry Christmas V.B. from AHB!


----------



## lobo (10/12/08)

got a phone call today saying they dont have any, but would i like another different set from the same manufacturer, 300ml for the same price?

will be sent friday.

Lobo


----------



## jackmc (10/12/08)

I ordered 2 boxes as soon as I saw this post (I was the 2nd reply) Called them yesterday to find out what was taking them so long. Turns out they forgot my order, then sold out.

I blame the rest of you guys!

EDIT: Just read a few more posts, looks like I'm not alone...

grr...


----------



## KGB (11/12/08)

Damn, tat was a bargain. Thats what I get for being offline for a few weeks!

Unlucky jackmc, that sucks!


----------



## PostModern (11/12/08)

I haven't heard a think from them, nor seen any glasses. That's shit customer service, even for a bargain runout sale like that.


----------



## unterberg (22/12/08)

> I am writing about the order you placed with us on 26/11/08. Unfortunately we have currently sold out of the items that you have ordered. I have contacted the supplier and have been informed that we will not be receiving a delivery before Christmas. I am also unable to get the stock from other stores. I have received some of the Ritzenhoff glasses although they are not the ones you ordered. They are called Acura Pokal and they are 300ml tall glasses. Please reply by return email if you are happy to wait for the original item or if you are interested in exchanging glasses. I apologise for the inconvenience.



Got this email of them today. Does anyone know what they look like?


----------



## recharge (22/12/08)

Unterberg said:


> Got this email of them today. Does anyone know what they look like?


I recieved the same email and replied i was happy to wait. But that was before revisiting this thread.

Rich


----------



## MarkBastard (9/1/09)

Unterberg said:


> Got this email of them today. Does anyone know what they look like?



Yep, I was in the same position and thought what the hell and just ordered them. Arrived today.


----------



## devo (9/1/09)

Nice pic to rub it in...no wonder ya called Mark Bastard


----------



## sponge (9/1/09)

I got a phonecall yesterday about them saying that they could send one of the style i ordered, but not the others, but they could replace them with something else. I wasnt really listening to which ones they could send etc but it sounds like they should be on their way here soon


giggity


Sponge


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/1/09)

I ordered 1 box of each kind

Ended up getting these









SWMBO ended up confiscating them 
6 went to my father in law and six to my brother in law for xmas
The rest are being used for cocktails and as fancy glasses

They are a bit thin for normal everyday usage and a little on the small side

Cheers


----------



## MarkBastard (9/1/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> SWMBO ended up confiscating them



hahaha sorry mate but thats pretty funny

you're right they are a bit delicate. but they're nice to drink from and with a dozen of them i figure even if i break one a month that's a years supply.


----------



## unterberg (9/1/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Yep, I was in the same position and thought what the hell and just ordered them. Arrived today.



Yep they talked me into it too. Should get a box soon



Cortez The Killer said:


> I ordered 1 box of each kind
> 
> Ended up getting these
> 
> ...



Glad your SWMBO took care of your unreasonable purchase. I might have to hide mine from my evil half if I ever wanna see beer poured into them, hehe


----------

